# How Long Can You Go without Changing things in Your Tank?



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

*How long before changing things around in your tank?*​
1 week48.70%1 month1532.61%6 months1634.78%Over a year919.57%Never24.35%


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

I can't seem to leave things the way they are. Always want to add this, add that, remove this, remove that; which include fish, plants, deco, and whatever. Never satisfied. Just wondering how long people usually go before needing to tinker. For me is about one month, then I have to do something. Otherwise, I go nuts.


----------



## akapaul26 (Sep 6, 2007)

I would like to change things around but I don't like to mess with territories. I change things as the fish grow about every 6mo to a year or so for a fresh look.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I think the fish would prefer to stay in one appropriate sized tank with the same decor... but as long as each set up we create is suitable for the fish we keep then I see no harm in tweeking things until we get them right.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

You forgot one option. One minute :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I voted six months ,but this isn't entirely accurate.... As I seem to like to tinker when the time allows...


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm gonna try to make it til Christmas before I get rid of my 2 zebra species and get some Saulosi and Maingano. I don't know how well I'll hold out, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've gone more than 6 months, but I don't think I've made a year yet. Last year I moved the mbuna from 38G to 125G. Last week I removed the Socolofi and bought Cynotilapia Blue Reef to replace them. And Calvus for the 38G.

Next year? Marine!!


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I constantly change things around. I used to tell myself that I did it because I'm not the best aquascaper and it takes me several tries to get it "right". Only bad part was even when I got a tank looking really, really, good, it isn't long before I change things around again! There goes that theory.... :wink:


----------



## spqrzilla (Sep 5, 2006)

10 minutes.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

spqrzilla said:


> 10 minutes.


 :lol: I used to be like that.... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

I usually don't tinker too much with the deco, but always changing the stocking list. Mostly adding new fish every so often. And then, I realize that I am way over stocked and need to remove fish from the tank. Unending cycle ...


----------



## pilau (Oct 14, 2007)

dntx5b9 said:


> I usually don't tinker too much with the deco, but always changing the stocking list. Mostly adding new fish every so often. And then, I realize that I am way over stocked and need to remove fish from the tank. Unending cycle ...


How do you not?  I change my fish like I change my underwear


----------



## Lucifer (May 6, 2007)

Change the deco in my 6ft tank once every couple months for a change. My RD 'wet pet' wont let me change the deco in his tank. Change stocking lists every couple months except my 6ft which took me 6 months of fiddling with stocking list to get it right and afraid to touch in now haha


----------



## herb (Mar 23, 2003)

I chose never, but i have moved my tanks about once a year lately, but i almost never rearrange rocks and decorations in the tank(s). I do waterchanges and make as few changes as possible. even when i move a tank i set it back up close to the way it was at the other location.

herb


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Once I set up a tank, it's moved everyday ( yeah sometimes hourly ) until I achieve whatever it is I've set out to do. Once everyone has staked a claim, I'm done. If I add or remove fish, I will re-arrange as needed, but otherwise, it remains as is until I have to tear it apart to catch the fry I've waited forever for.


----------

